# $Donated to Cancer Research lovely natural fiber yarns & others



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have found a new buddy and source for Natural Fiber yarns of all kinds plus others like acrylic/manmade and so on. She is the most reasonable source I know of.

100% of the proceeds of the yarns go to CANCER RESEARCH. What a great cause and so close to heart. So many members here have either survived Cancer or are fighting it now. 

She recently sent me my batch of 100% French Angora, 100% Mohair and Mohair/wool yarns...oh it was positively a thrill to open my box of surprises, I told her to pick my yarns...so even the colors were a surprise. I just asked for Natural fibers...

If you need yarn of any kind, please write Gerri at [email protected] Just tell her Romy sent you from this site, tell her what type of yarn you are looking for. She will be happy to help find what you need for a reasonable price. It is wonderful she donates all the time she does to benefit Cancer Research..She is a wonderful lady who I have told to join our online Fiber family! :kiss: I told her I would post this because we are buddies and she is funding such a good cause! When she has contributed to the site in a reasonable fashion, she will list her yarns on the Barter Forum with photos as well. I thought our group would want first dibs...I will post what I just got from her tomorrow..oh my...so so soft.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Thank you Romy!


You are so welcome. I have to share my special friend with the rest of you. Her yarns are donated to her to resell. That is why they are not retail priced. I will never buy yarn in a store again. She gets in good amounts of same color and same fiber yarns. These are not odds and ends like I find at the thrift store! I received 6 large skeins of one luscious color, 8 of another kind and 7 of one other kind, some came in pairs, mine was a grab bag box, I only specified fibers I was looking for. :banana:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

awesome, thank you !!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Miz Mary said:


> awesome, thank you !!!


Hey Miz Mary....you are all so welcome. You will just love Gerri, she is so sweet and below I am posting pics of what I recently received..such great natural yarn!



Woodpecker said:


> Thank you Romy!


You are very welcome dear lady, I thought of you when I told her I would post this. In some small way I want to help, I thought perhaps this was one way I could begin.  Anyone who wants to purchase her yarn not only donates to a cause to help all those in the future with Cancer but perhaps a cure now! WE hope and pray for this!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

romysbaskets said:


> Hey Miz Mary....you are all so welcome. You will just love Gerri, she is so sweet and below I am posting pics of what I recently received..such great natural yarn!
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome dear lady, I thought of you when I told her I would post this. In some small way I want to help, I thought perhaps this was one way I could begin.  Anyone who wants to purchase her yarn not only donates to a cause to help all those in the future with Cancer but perhaps a cure now! WE hope and pray for this!


Very well said dearest Romy. Next time I need yarn I will be buying from her. Thank you so much for posting this.:angel:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The light green mint color is 100% angora and now a finished shawl....so so soft. I trimmed it in the light blue mohair yarn. I had to fold it in half to photo the whole shawl...mmmmm


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> Very well said dearest Romy. Next time I need yarn I will be buying from her. Thank you so much for posting this.:angel:


You are so welcome dearest M.  I can't wait for my next batch! I am letting her pick again and so the surprise will be fun! Big hugs and I continue my prayers...for you every day.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, pink Mohair mittens..I could not resist with one skein...I have so many scarves....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, those look yummy soft!!!


----------



## mamaboog (Oct 11, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

She has some great luxury yarns, Mohair in large sets on ebay. If anyone is looking to make something so very soft. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Nice-L...-/361135149211?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item541555109b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-32-Sk...-/361135124979?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item541554b1f3


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you for posting, those are lovely! I placed bids.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe FR would be interested. He buys Mohair in large quantities.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, those are lovely!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

JessW said:


> Thank you for posting, those are lovely! I placed bids.


Wonderful, I hope you win them! They are so tempting aren't they?



Marchwind said:


> Maybe FR would be interested. He buys Mohair in large quantities.


I knew these were good listings to pass on.  



Kasota said:


> Oh, those are lovely!


They are aren't they?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to be clear with everyone, I did not place bids on her ebay listings myself. I wanted to pass them on for any of you that were interested. The colors and numbers of these luxury yarns would work so well for larger projects. I hope JessW wins them!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

JessW, I hope you win them! I will not bid against you, fiber sister.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

She has another listing for acrylic very soft sparkly yarn...opening bid is $8 and there are no bids on it yet, for 20 skeins. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-lot-o...-/361135207013?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item541555f265


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

Kasota said:


> JessW, I hope you win them! I will not bid against you, fiber sister.


Aw, you're very sweet. . 
I just realized it was selfish to bid on both, I didn't think anyone would refrain from bidding because of it. I don't need 2 huge sets, haha


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Enthusiasm is a good thing! Go for it!


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I didn't get either, but I kept bidding to drive the price up once I realized I was going to lose, and one sold for quadruple the initial price and the other for triple, so more money for cancer research, and that makes me happy.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Another listing to look at and it is going for very little 23 skeins of mostly pink color blends, a few have browns and a few have rainbow colors of crochet ribbon and some spools, very pretty 200 yarns on the ones I can read..lots of yardage, current bid is $8.50! Again 100% of this goes to cancer research. I have not done ribbon crafts yet but wow:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23-skeins-r...-/221656511320?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item339bc1f358


----------

